# X does not start (No screens found)

## kapecitis

Hello my friends!

Sorry for my bad English. Im newbie here , its my first experience with installing Gentoo.

I have problem with X Server on my server HP Proliant DL380 G5.

In server installed videocard NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT.

In Grub i see my original resolution of my monitor , 1280x1024, when gentoo boots, resolution stay on 800x600.

startx says no screens found, log says: [drm] failed to open drm device for pci:0000:17:00.0: -19

 open /dev/dri/card0 : No such file or directory

In log i see that nouveau module is initialising and start

lspci -v says : kernel modules: nvidiafb (?) , nouveau

modprobe nouveau says: could not insert nouveau no such device

What is wrong and what i need to make ? 

Please, help , i cant make this 3 weeks.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## eccerr0r

Make sure CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is set to N for your kernel config.

----------

## kapecitis

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Make sure CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is set to N for your kernel config.

 

How i can see this?

P.S: im compiled kernel with "genkernel all"

PS2: im installed succesfully Gentoo on my wooden PC with Pentium 4 , 3 GB RAM with NVIDIA GeForce 9500GT , using Handbook...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kapecitis wrote:*   

> How i can see this?

 

With command 

```
$ grep CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA /usr/src/linux/.config
```

If is set you can use --menuconfig option of genkernel and then disable the option

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

        Frame buffer Devices  --->

            < > nVidia Framebuffer Support
```

----------

## kapecitis

Yes, i see that CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=m

----------

## kapecitis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If is set you can use --menuconfig option of genkernel and then disable the option
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Now i need run "genkernel --menuconfig all"? And disable the NVIDIA Framebuffer support?

And main question , i need to update GRUB config before recompiling kernel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kapecitis wrote:*   

> Now i need run "genkernel --menuconfig all"? And disable the NVIDIA Framebuffer support?

 

Correct

 *kapecitis wrote:*   

> And main question , i need to update GRUB config before recompiling kernel?

 

It depends. If NVIDIA Framebuffer is built-in (asterisk character in menuconfig entry <*>) in kernel yes, otherwise (as module <M>) no

----------

## kapecitis

Nvidia framebuffer was as module <M>.

Before recompilling the kernel same problem , failed to load drm device...

Same problem with modprobe...

In log i see some lines:

modesetting: Driver For Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

.........

[drm] failed to open drm device for pci .....

open /dev/dri/card0: no such file or directory

falling back to old probe method for modesetting

screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section

device(s) detected , but none match those in the config file

.......

no screens found

P.S When i make Xorg -configure :

List of video drivers:

nouveau

nv

modesetting

..............

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

Configuration failed.

In log i see same + failed to load drm device...

----------

## eccerr0r

I don't know the ordering of the framebuffer device and the DRM device but if the framebuffer device loads first, the DRM device will not load and cause /dev/dri/card0 to not show up.  You can set it to "N" to ensure it doesn't get created.

The other quick check is to blacklist the framebuffer device kernel object and reboot, to see if it helps... 

echo 'blacklist nvidiafb' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidiafb.conf

----------

## kapecitis

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> I don't know the ordering of the framebuffer device and the DRM device but if the framebuffer device loads first, the DRM device will not load and cause /dev/dri/card0 to not show up.  You can set it to "N" to ensure it doesn't get created.
> 
> The other quick check is to blacklist the framebuffer device kernel object and reboot, to see if it helps... 
> 
> echo 'blacklist nvidiafb' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidiafb.conf

 

Nvidia framebuffer is disabled in kernel config.

Why in livedvd video is working and xorg is starting?

----------

## Jaglover

Is it enabled?

```
CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y
```

----------

## kapecitis

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Is it enabled?
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=y
> ```
> ...

 

i dont know... i want to try to reinstall gentoo again

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

There is no need to reinstall.  Lets fix it.

Emerge wgetpaste and pciutils if you don't have those packages.

Post

```
lspci -nn
```

so we can see your hardware.

Run 

```
wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

and post the URL, so we can see what Xorg did when it started.

Run 

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

and post the URL, so we can see your kernel settings.

It sounds like the kernel is not set correctly for your hardware.

Run

```
wgetpaste -c dmesg
```

 and tell us the URL.

Graphics problems often leave messages in the starup log.

----------

## kapecitis

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> kapecitis,
> 
> There is no need to reinstall.  Lets fix it.
> 
> Emerge wgetpaste and pciutils if you don't have those packages.
> ...

 

Thank you for answer.

In will try to make this later. 

For now im blacklisted nouveau module, disabled nouveau from kernel and etc.

----------

## kapecitis

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/WjC144p8cnXVS88ODdKA/ - Xorg Log

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/kAIxErt25acUn9x8Se3Q/ - .config

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/m1TAeICrlPfnb8oqrvFj/ - dmesg

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/t5kgBp0Hl66DNJV8BIUL/ - lspci

----------

## Jaglover

You can check my working nouveau kernel config here:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/x5nX6kbG3IWMYbbbAfRN/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

Your video card is 

```
17:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] [10de:0402] (rev a1)
```

There is nothing about framebuffer consoles in dmesg. 

and Xorg 

```
[    29.301] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[    29.301] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[    29.301]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[    29.301]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[    29.301]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[    29.301]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[    29.301]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[    29.301]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[    29.301]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[    29.301]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[    29.301]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[    29.301]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[    29.301]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[    29.301]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[    29.301]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[    29.301] (--) using VT number 7

[    29.305] (EE) No devices detected.
```

loaded the nouveau driver which is correct for your hardware.

In your kernel, the Framebuffer hardware drivers are set correctly.

You need to change 

```
# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set
```

to either <m> or <*>

If you use <*> the framebuffer will start sooner that if its a loadable module.

Turn on 

```
# CONFIG_LOGO is not set
```

too and have a Tux logo per thread at the top of your framebuffer for part of the boot.

It confirms that the framebuffer is working.

You must not edit the .config with a text editor.  If you use genkernel, pass the -menuconfig option.

In menuconfig, press the / to search, enter nouveau and press return.

Press the number next to CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU to go there and make the change.

Do the same for  CONFIG_LOGO.

Remember to mount /boot if you need to or the new kernel will be installed silently into the wrong place.

The nouveau driver is in two pieces, a kernel piece and an Xorg piece. You must have both parts.

You mentioned blacklisting nouveau.  Remove that.

Very close. The logo is not required. Its a confidence check.

One kernel change.  That's better than reinstalling.

----------

## krinn

you have a real reason to disable acpi?

----------

## kapecitis

 *krinn wrote:*   

> you have a real reason to disable acpi?

 

without flag "acpi=off" system is not loading

----------

## krinn

 *kapecitis wrote:*   

> without flag "acpi=off" system is not loading

 

It's clearly a "real reason" then  :Smile: 

----------

## kapecitis

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *kapecitis wrote:*   without flag "acpi=off" system is not loading 
> 
> It's clearly a "real reason" then 

 

http://radikal.ru/lfp/i013.radikal.ru/1705/9b/0ea8914764ea.jpg/htm - image of problem without "acpi=off"

----------

## kapecitis

NeddySeagoon,

How i understand 

Turn on	

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

its mean that in --menuconfig i need to enable Nouveau (NVIDIA) Cards module? (<M>)

----------

## krinn

try irqbalance instead of acpi=off to see

you might also try switching to a different clock source, hpet is fine, so a clocksource=hpet acpi=on irqbalance

i think kernel might have an option for some know irq quirks and bugs, but i forget the name of the kernel option (i'm not even sure there's one).

while dell and companies like that love to do weird things, but they also provide "some" support ; you might look at dell site for bios bug fixes.

sorry, i didn't mean to derail you from your subject, it's just never really good to disable acpi on modern cpu for lapic

----------

## Jaglover

Kernel help: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Category:Kernel

----------

## krinn

 *kapecitis wrote:*   

> NeddySeagoon,
> 
> How i understand 
> 
> Turn on	
> ...

 

In real he told you either <*> or <M>

But in short, yeah that's what he said  :Smile: 

----------

## kapecitis

 *krinn wrote:*   

> try irqbalance instead of acpi=off to see
> 
> you might also try switching to a different clock source, hpet is fine, so a clocksource=hpet acpi=on irqbalance
> 
> i think kernel might have an option for some know irq quirks and bugs, but i forget the name of the kernel option (i'm not even sure there's one).
> ...

 

Hmmm, thank you for answer, i will try this.

im have HP, not Dell, and im not found some bios bug fixes...

at this moment , i want to troubleshoot my problem with X Server  :Smile: 

----------

## kapecitis

on freedesktop.org i found this:

"Xorg fails to start with "(EE) [drm] failed to open device"

Your DDX does not work with your current kernel and/or libdrm. There are at least three possible reasons for this: the nouveau DRM kernel module is not loaded, a version mismatch between the Nouveau DRM and libdrm, or KMS being disabled.

First check, that lsmod command lists nouveau. If not, do modprobe nouveau to load the nouveau DRM kernel module, and check the kernel log for possible errors.

If the kernel module nouveau is loaded according to lsmod command, but there are no kernel messages about nouveau at all, then most likely Nouveau KMS is disabled. This prevents the driver to work at all. Possible places to disable KMS are:

    kernel command line with: nomodeset, drm.modeset=0, nouveau.modeset=0 or similar

    modprobe.conf or modprobe.d/ adding the module options drm modeset=0 or nouveau modeset=0

    initramfs carrying the above module options

Check and remove all those that you may find, and retry."

What this is mean?

----------

## krinn

that you should do lsmod | grep nouveau and see an answer, if none nouveau is not loaded as module, either you build it include (the *) and you should then check dmesg for its presence or maybe it need to be load (modprobe nouveau)

if nouveau is present in the lsmod output or dmesg, then it have a problem with drm.

people already told you howto fix drm trouble, but you might have forget something that prevent it to work : 99% of time, people enabling an option in kernel forget to mount /boot prior to install the kernel, and 99% of time, people building an option as module just forget to do make modules_install next to that  :Wink: 

----------

## kapecitis

 *krinn wrote:*   

> that you should do lsmod | grep nouveau and see an answer, if none nouveau is not loaded as module, either you build it include (the *) and you should then check dmesg for its presence or maybe it need to be load (modprobe nouveau)
> 
> if nouveau is present in the lsmod output or dmesg, then it have a problem with drm.
> 
> people already told you howto fix drm trouble, but you might have forget something that prevent it to work : 99% of time, people enabling an option in kernel forget to mount /boot prior to install the kernel, and 99% of time, people building an option as module just forget to do make modules_install next to that 

 

hmm , but im work in system , not in the livedvd, or in system i need to mount /boot too?

----------

## krinn

it depend how you build your system, but if you have a boot partition, yep.

you can also check that your running kernel is really the one it should with uname -a

you'll see date/time it was build, and how many time you have build it (the # value after the kernel version, like Linux beleg 3.18.47 #1 SMP...), it help checking you have done it right.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

Run 

```
uname -a
```

```
$ uname -a

Linux NeddySeagoon_Static 4.11.0-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri May 12 17:32:38 BST 2017 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

The Fri May 12 17:32:38 BST 2017is the time the running kernel was built.

Yours will be different. However, if you made your kernel today .t should show that and not days or weeks ago.

----------

## kapecitis

uname -a says that kernel is from 18 may

lsmod | grep nouveau nothing not say

modprobe nouveau says: ERROR: could not insert "nouveau": Invalid argument

mount /boot says that /boot is already mounted

At this moment in log of Xorg i not see something about drm, just no device detected and no screens found

make modules_install >> modprobe nouveau says: ERROR: could not insert "nouveau": No such device

and again , when i run Xorg - configure i see failed to open DRM

in .config >> CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

What is in dmesg?

```
$ dmesg | grep nou

[    0.000000]    Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 64.

[    1.983253] fb: switching to nouveaufb from VESA VGA

[    1.983355] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: NVIDIA G92 (092a00a2)

[    2.097603] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bios: version 62.92.52.00.f0

[    2.117784] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fb: 1024 MiB GDDR3

[    2.165983] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: VRAM: 1024 MiB

[    2.165987] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: GART: 1048576 MiB

[    2.165993] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: TMDS table version 2.0

[    2.165997] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB version 4.0

[    2.166002] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 00: 02000300 00000028

[    2.166007] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 01: 01000302 00020030

[    2.166011] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 02: 04011310 00000028

[    2.166016] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 03: 02011312 00020030

[    2.166020] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB outp 04: 010223f1 00c0c083

[    2.166025] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 00: 00001030

[    2.166029] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 01: 00002130

[    2.166033] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 02: 00000210

[    2.166037] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 03: 00000211

[    2.166041] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: DCB conn 04: 00000213

[    2.170771] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: failed to create encoder 0/1/0: -19

[    2.170776] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: TV-1 has no encoders, removing

[    2.182155] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: MM: using CRYPT for buffer copies

[    2.223795] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: allocated 2560x1440 fb: 0x70000, bo ffff88041c77e800

[    2.225419] fbcon: nouveaufb (fb0) is primary device

[    2.353106] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fb0: nouveaufb frame buffer device

[    2.353120] [drm] Initialized nouveau 1.3.1 20120801 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

```

I use nouveau too.

If you made nouveau as <*> in your kernel, its not a loadable module, so lsmod and modprobe will not work.

----------

## eccerr0r

The warning is making sure you don't have nomodeset set in your config files.

Check the output of:

$ grep modeset /etc/modprobe*

Also

$ grep modeset /proc/cmdline

However it seems that it's having trouble loading.  After trying to modprobe and letting it fail, run 'dmesg' and post the last few lines.

I fear that having acpi disabled, it might have caused nouveau to not load, but don't know.

The lspci information is still useful, just to make sure we know what hardware you have.  Also make sure you don't have the closed source nvidia drivers installed, as that too will conflict.

----------

## kapecitis

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> kapecitis,
> 
> What is in dmesg?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

how i can make nouveau <*>? i can make only <M>

dmesg | grep nouveau nothing not say

----------

## Jaglover

You can't build it in <*> if the parent option is <M>.

----------

## kapecitis

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> The warning is making sure you don't have nomodeset set in your config files.
> 
> Check the output of:
> 
> $ grep modeset /etc/modprobe*
> ...

 

$ grep modeset /etc/modprobe* says that is a directory (???)

$ grep modeset /proc/cmdline  nothing not say

lspci info im already gived, https://paste.pound-python.org/show/t5kgBp0Hl66DNJV8BIUL/

----------

## kapecitis

what does this mean?

"This feature depends on another which has been configured as a module. As a result, this feature will be built as a module."

----------

## krinn

it is what jaglover has said

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

Notice   <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) below

```
  │ │     <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                        │ │  

  │ │     [*] VGA Arbitration                                                         │ │  

  │ │     (2)   Maximum number of GPUs                                                │ │  

  │ │     [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support                          │ │  

  │ │     <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->   │ │  

  │ │     [ ] Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing for it             │ │  

  │ │         I2C encoder or helper chips  --->                                       │ │  

  │ │     < > ATI Radeon                                                              │ │  

  │ │     < > AMD GPU                                                                 │ │  

  │ │         ACP (Audio CoProcessor) Configuration  ----                             │ │  

  │ │     <*> Nouveau (NVIDIA) cards
```

```
  │ │     <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                        │ │  

  │ │     [*] VGA Arbitration                                                         │ │  

  │ │     (2)   Maximum number of GPUs                                                │ │  

  │ │     [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support                          │ │  

  │ │     <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->   │ │  

  │ │     [ ] Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing for it             │ │  

  │ │         I2C encoder or helper chips  --->                                       │ │  

  │ │     < > ATI Radeon                                                              │ │  

  │ │     < > AMD GPU                                                                 │ │  

  │ │         ACP (Audio CoProcessor) Configuration  ----                             │ │  

  │ │     <M> Nouveau (NVIDIA) cards
```

When its <M> Nouveau (NVIDIA) cards is <M> too.

This is not you problem. Both ways work.

I suspect that your kernel was not correctly installed.  

Was /boot mounted ?

Does grub see it.

Post the output of

```
ls -l /boot
```

----------

## kapecitis

I think that its bad idea, but im trying to compile new kernel with make allyesconfig, im just disabled in new .config with menuconfig nvidia framebuffer.

Now, Nvidia(nouveau) driver is <*>

At this moment i leave the server , he is compiling kernel and im going to sleep.

Im say a lot of thanks to all for help, and good night  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## kapecitis

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> kapecitis,
> 
> Notice   <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) below
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have boot partition , with boot flag and in fstab im too inserted the partitions. 

But one moment is suspect, in grub.cfg in line, where im write acpi=off, i see that kernel boot from /dev/cciss/c0d0p4, c0d0p4 is root partition, boot partition is c0d0p2. But i see that c0d0p2 is mounted

----------

## krinn

 *kapecitis wrote:*   

> I think that its bad idea, but im trying to compile new kernel with make allyesconfig

 

i agree, a bad idea  :Wink: 

----------

## eccerr0r

 *kapecitis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> $ grep modeset /etc/modprobe* says that is a directory (???)
> 
> 

 

oops try grep modeset /etc/modprobe.d/*

But I don't think this is the problem now because of what you posted in dmesg - it didn't even bother trying to load, or the dmesg is missing the diagnostic when it fails loading the nvidia drm driver (nouveau).  Or could you post dmesg after trying to modprobe?

And yeah allyesconfig is bad, because minimally you need FB_NVIDIA to be N :)

----------

## kapecitis

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *kapecitis wrote:*   I think that its bad idea, but im trying to compile new kernel with make allyesconfig 
> 
> i agree, a bad idea 

 

Its just experiment  :Smile: 

----------

## kapecitis

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

>  *kapecitis wrote:*   
> 
> $ grep modeset /etc/modprobe* says that is a directory (???)
> 
>  
> ...

 

grep modeset /etc/modprobe.d/*  says nothing

----------

## kapecitis

Haha , at this moment, after compiling new kernel with make , i have this problem

http://s019.radikal.ru/i627/1705/d9/c0cf606091ca.jpg

This problem is appear after line: testing tracer function

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

allyesconfig is not a useful kernel configuration.  Some options conflict and must not be set to yes at the same time.

When you start from allyesconfig, you are supposed to make changes yourself before the kernel build.

Still, the panic shows that the kernel binary is being installed into /boot correctly.

Go back to genkernel -menuconfig all. And follow the Wiki Nouveau page.

There are some kernel changes you need to make there.

That page does not mention Framebuffer Hardware drivers but they should all be off.

----------

## kapecitis

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> kapecitis,
> 
> allyesconfig is not a useful kernel configuration.  Some options conflict and must not be set to yes at the same time.
> 
> When you start from allyesconfig, you are supposed to make changes yourself before the kernel build.
> ...

 

Thank you, but now i have 2 kernels: first compiled by genkernel all , second by make allyes config, what i need to make?

Because kernel make allyesconfig is in kernel panic.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

In the config ...

Set 

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  --->

      <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

         <*> Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver

      <*> Nouveau (NVIDIA) cards
```

These options will be off.

Check - this should be correct. 

```
  │ │    [*] VGA text console                                                     │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM                             │ │  

  │ │    (128)   Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB)                                   │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     Persistent Scrollback History for each console by default        │ │  

  │ │    (80) Initial number of console screen columns                            │ │  

  │ │    (25) Initial number of console screen rows                               │ │  

  │ │    <*> Framebuffer Console support                                          │ │  

  │ │    -*-   Map the console to the primary display device                      │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation   
```

Check ... must all be off 

```
  │ │    < > N411 Apollo/Hecuba devkit support                                    │ │  

  │ │    < > Hercules mono graphics support                                       │ │  

  │ │    < > OpenCores VGA/LCD core 2.0 framebuffer support                       │ │  

  │ │    < > Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support                                   │ │  

  │ │    < > nVidia Framebuffer Support                                           │ │  

  │ │    < > nVidia Riva support                                                  │ │  

  │ │    < > Intel740 support                                                     │ │  

  │ │    < > Intel LE80578 (Vermilion) support                                    │ │  

  │ │    < > Matrox acceleration                                                  │ │  

  │ │    < > ATI Radeon display support                                           │ │  

  │ │    < > ATI Rage128 display support                                          │ │  

  │ │    < > ATI Mach64 display support                                           │ │  

  │ │    < > S3 Trio/Virge support                                                │ │  

  │ │    < > S3 Savage support                                                    │ │  

  │ │    < > SiS/XGI display support                                              │ │  

  │ │    < > NeoMagic display support                                             │ │  

  │ │    < > IMG Kyro support                                                     │ │  

  │ │    < > 3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3/Voodoo5 display support                         │ │  

  │ │    < > 3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support                                  │ │  

  │ │    < > VIA VT8623 support                                                   │ │  

  │ │    < > Trident/CyberXXX/CyberBlade support                                  │ │  

  │ │    < > ARK 2000PV support                                                   │ │  

  │ │    < > Permedia3 support                                                    │ │  

  │ │    < > Fujitsu carmine frame buffer support                                 │ │  

  │ │    < > SMSC UFX6000/7000 USB Framebuffer support                            │ │  

  │ │    < > Displaylink USB Framebuffer support                                  │ │  

  │ │    < > Framebuffer support for IBM GXT4000P/4500P/6000P/6500P adaptors      │ │  

  │ │    < > Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!)                     │ │  

  │ │    < > E-Ink Metronome/8track controller support                            │ │  

  │ │    < > Fujitsu MB862xx GDC support                                          │ │  

  │ │    < > E-Ink Broadsheet/Epson S1D13521 controller support                   │ │  

  │ │    < > AUO-K190X EPD controller support                                     │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Simple framebuffer support                                           │ │  

  │ │    < > Silicon Motion SM712 framebuffer support                             │ │  
```

Rebuild, the kernel and boot into it.

----------

## kapecitis

Set

Код:	

Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  --->

      <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

         <*> Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver

      <*> Nouveau (NVIDIA) cards	

These options will be off. 

im not stupid , just noob, im need to disable this or enable? default this is enabled as <M>

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

Set them to <*>

I was expecting those options to be off, as they would prevent other drivers from working.

I did not check and I was wrong as a result.

----------

## kapecitis

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> kapecitis,
> 
> Set them to <*>
> 
> I was expecting those options to be off, as they would prevent other drivers from working.
> ...

 

Only <m> ........

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

<m> will work.

Tho option

```
<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  ---> 
```

will be <m>

Change that to <*> and 

```
Graphics support --->

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

<*> Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver

<*> Nouveau (NVIDIA) cards 
```

can be set to <*> too.

----------

## kapecitis

Im reinstalled Gentoo

Condigured kernel for nouveau

At this moment i see my original resolution 1280×1024 in console interface

I think that this is finish

After installing xorg i will write result  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

Reinstalling is a long way round to fix your kernel.

----------

## kapecitis

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> kapecitis,
> 
> Reinstalling is a long way round to fix your kernel.

 

I know , but i am not feel this , because in this server installed 2 hard drives in RAID + 2 Intel Xeon`s , here compiling/installing all very fast  :Smile: 

----------

## kapecitis

I got this!

http://s41.radikal.ru/i093/1705/17/f8be73cca543.jpg

Thanks to all, who helped to me!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kapecitis,

That looks good. That's twm.

Well done

----------

